# Super Galaxy Gurren Lagann vs Neo Granzon, Astranagant & CyBuster



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

Fight takes place in Space... Who wins 

If its too much for SGGL, he takes them on individually and heals after every fight


----------



## Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Why not Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

That would be an overkill 

Neon Granzon can destroy a SS

Astranagant can destroy stuff out of the Space-Time con.

CyBuster is probably the weakest here unless you count possession mode


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol. Maybeeeeeee....


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

although I believe Granzon can handle this alone  

and probably Astranagant


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 16, 2012)

I am glad there is someone beside me who knows some of the Originals in SRW series. 

I really don't remember the anime but if I am not mistaken they were destroying galaxies casually at the end, which is beyond the level of Neo Granzon and the others. Astranagant can be annoying with his reality/black hole/time manipulation abilities. 

Off-Topic: Shu Shirakawa & Ingram rules!


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> *I am glad there is someone beside me who knows some of the Originals in SRW series.*
> 
> I really don't remember the anime but if I am not mistaken they were destroying galaxies casually at the end, which is beyond the level of Neo Granzon and the others. Astranagant can be annoying with his reality/black hole/time manipulation abilities.
> 
> Off-Topic: Shu Shirakawa & Ingram rules!



There are actually a lot of knowledgable people here...

This is before the ending SGGL was shown taking planet-level attacks with utter ease.. he is also the size of a planet..

I don't know about tanking Neo-Granzon ultimate attack, Also Full-power Cybuster is never shown but hype put it near god-like in terms of power.. although we are going by feats 

Astranagant probably would be a threat


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool!! SRW FTW!! but seriously the only robot I see Gurren beating is Cybuster (unless its in possession mode which in this mode he stomp Granzon)


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

^Then raise it to STTGL.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah... this is a stomp towards Galaxy Byrd... he's not taking what the first two are dishing.

TTGL or STTGL take this. Both are universe level though STTGL is clearly stronger (of course).

How fast are Astranagant and Granzon?

If they arent Massively FTL they are fucked. Though time manipulation probably remedies that problem


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Yeah... this is a stomp towards Galaxy Byrd... he's not taking what the first two are dishing.
> 
> TTGL or STTGL take this. Both are universe level though STTGL is clearly stronger (of course).
> 
> ...



I think TTGL was calced to be a trillion times the speed of light.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 16, 2012)

I know.

By virtue of size.

But what about the three mechs it's up against. How fast are they without the use of Astra's time manipulation skills.


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I know.
> 
> By virtue of size.
> 
> But what about the three mechs it's up against. How fast are they without the use of Astra's time manipulation skills.



Welp, Granzon can teleport, Cybuster is god fast. At least LS.


----------



## Saint Saga (Apr 16, 2012)

How is tengen toppa universe level again ? the big bang attack was going to destroy it if it wasn't for lord genome sacrificing himself.

But i agree that he is too much for them .

Chougenga however won't be able to beat neo granzon , let alone him + astranagant .

And granzon can't just "teleport " , he can open worm holes at will , so bfr  is viable with him .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 16, 2012)

> TTGL or STTGL take this. Both are universe level though STTGL is clearly stronger (of course)



Super Galaxy Gurren Lagann is the planetary one why is TTGL or even STTGL mentioned in this thread?, anyway SGGL will lose this. Shu states that Granzon and Astranagant fighting in Alpha would destroy the universe, not sure if translation I read was wrong though. Astranagant can do his "time flows backwards you return to nothing"  via Infinity Cylinder. Full possessed Cybuster takes a toll on Masaki but it's on par with Shu's god mecha for the duration and those Akashic records are H4X.



Astranagant 



> How is tengen toppa universe level again ? the big bang attack was going to destroy it if it wasn't for lord genome sacrificing himself



It did for a while tank the Infinite Big Bang Storm technique(measured to be big bang level in the machine of TTGL) before Genome did his sacrifice and then they absorbed that power to become stronger.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmSozKm8lZE[/YOUTUBE]

That manly voice is too much for them. Even worse with Shu added, he too is overkill alone.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe I shoud have took it up to TGGL then 

wasn't it also stated that Cybuster has like infinite potential even beyond what both Neo & Astra can do


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2012)

Shu makes it clear that Granzon alone can wipe out entire star systems, so yeah.  Not sure why STTGL or TTGL are being brought up. Its teleportation powers, ability to move through dimensions, black hole generation, etc...


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

Wasn't regular Granzon capable of doing that also just to a lesser extent?


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes that's why I didn't say Neo-Granzon.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

How would they do against TTGL then?

and If I remember correctly... these robots should have a self-regen feature.. I know the Cybuster has one for sure


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2012)

Fuck if I know in all honesty


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI0mq7ggihU[/YOUTUBE]

The last thing you hear before you die.


----------



## aho (Apr 16, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Maybe I shoud have took it up to TGGL then
> 
> wasn't it also stated that Cybuster has like infinite potential even beyond what both Neo & Astra can do



well, fully possessed Cybaster was stated by Shu to be "invincible", so i'd put it above them


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

aho said:


> well, fully possessed Cybaster was stated by Shu to be "invincible", so i'd put it above them



Yeah his potential is basically god-like yet due to the limitations of the pilot.. you know how that goes


----------



## aho (Apr 16, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yeah his potential is basically god-like yet due to the limitations of the pilot.. you know how that goes



Masaki actually learned how to make Cybaster go into Possession mode in Masou Kishin2, although game mechanic wise this Possessed Cybaster was actually not as powerful as back when Cybaster was possessed first time.


----------



## Goshinki (Apr 16, 2012)

MazinFireWars said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI0mq7ggihU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The last thing you hear before you die.



Two can play at that game!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2AxpaH56WY[/YOUTUBE]
_*"Our friends' hopes and dreams are etched into its body, transforming the infinite darkness into light! Unmatched in Heaven, and Earth; one machine, equal to the gods! Super Galaxy GURREN LAGANN!! ... We're gonna show you the power... of the human race."*_


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you really wanna know how inferior that is?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-dSfEUBV-8[/YOUTUBE]

Don't compared the quality of Neo to Gurren Lagann.. its like comparing  Berserk to Naruto


----------



## Gomu (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Do you really wanna know how inferior that is?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-dSfEUBV-8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't compared the quality of Neo to Gurren Lagann.. its like comparing  Berserk to Naruto



Woah woah woah woah woah woah oh hell no.

I've been looking over Astra's skills and looking at youtube as well. It's a powerful machine yes, however in terms of GAR Gurren Lagaan wins, guy. Love them both now that I learned more about Astra but Gurren Lagaan will always be the best.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 17, 2012)

I think Ain Soph Aur's technique is similar to Kairos' technique (Cronos' younger brother) from Saint Seiya Lost Canvas, I am talking about the same technique he used to return Gemini Defetros to nothingness, meaning to a time before he exists! I really don't see how SGGL can survive this after all he was not granted by Hades immortality like Defetros. Another nasty fact about the Ain Soph Aur it's similar to Shion/Mu's special attack (Starlight Extinction) it entraps the opponent in an irregular area of the space-time continuum, completely erasing them from existence by several million light attacks. I am not saying Dis Astranagant can release 100,000,000 lights a second or something like that, but the technique is almost combination of the two, it's really hard to imagine SGGL surviving that.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Woah woah woah woah woah woah oh hell no.
> 
> I've been looking over Astra's skills and looking at youtube as well. It's a powerful machine yes, however in terms of GAR Gurren Lagaan wins, guy. Love them both now that I learned more about Astra but Gurren Lagaan will always be the best.



You gotta play the games man... Sanger & Shu > Gurren Lagann and I am a fan of both series 



> I think Ain Soph Aur's technique is similar to Kairos' technique (Cronos' younger brother) from Saint Seiya Lost Canvas, I am talking about the same technique he used to return Gemini Defetros to nothingness, meaning to a time before he exists! I really don't see how SGGL can survive this after all he was not granted by Hades immortality like Defetros. Another nasty fact about the Ain Soph Aur it's similar to Shion/Mu's special attack (Starlight Extinction) it entraps the opponent in an irregular area of the space-time continuum, completely erasing them from existence by several million light attacks. I am not saying Dis Astranagant can release 100,000,000 lights a second or something like that, but the technique is almost combination of the two, it's really hard to imagine SGGL surviving that.



Yeah Astra is HAX!! but I don't know how SGGL probability map.. would come into play.. not saying he will win 

but considering the fact that Full possessed Cybuster > Astra & Neo


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 17, 2012)

I totally understand that the possessed Cybuster is strong and all, the problem is with his techniques, the techniques are strong, great...etc but I don't see how he would be able to defeat SGGL, the later can destroy planets casually if I am not wrong, he was fighting someone who could casually destroy planets, as you know most Cybuster attacks that focus on cutting, destroying, physical damage...etc there is nothing against the soul, reality warping, time-manipulation like Dis Astranagant's attacks.


----------



## Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

TBH, the time take for any of them to activate a worm hole, teleport, etc, would seem like an eternity for the STTGL by virtue of its speed. A punch would kill them and in a lower form, it send an enemy outside the space-time continuum by punching it. It was during when they first fought the Anti-Spiral forces if I'm not wrong.
-
But since it's SGGL, it's not winning.


----------



## Goshinki (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Do you really wanna know how inferior that is?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-dSfEUBV-8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't compared the quality of Neo to Gurren Lagann.. its like comparing  Berserk to Naruto




In terms of gar nothing beats gurren lagann easlily. Beat it, possibly, Easily?* Just who the hell do you think they are?!*

Though that is a pretty awsome mech ill give you that much.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> I totally understand that the possessed Cybuster is strong and all, the problem is with his techniques, the techniques are strong, great...etc but I don't see how he would be able to defeat SGGL, the later can destroy planets casually if I am not wrong, he was fighting someone who could casually destroy planets, as you know most Cybuster attacks that focus on cutting, destroying, physical damage...etc there is nothing against the soul, reality warping, time-manipulation like Dis Astranagant's attacks.



Fully possessed CyBuster gains control over this



and also controls the principle of cause and effect 

that alone > SGGL



> In terms of gar nothing beats gurren lagann easlily. Beat it, possibly, Easily? Just who the hell do you think they are?!
> 
> Though that is a pretty awsome mech ill give you that much.



you gotta play the games man


----------



## Gomu (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You gotta play the games man... Sanger & Shu > Gurren Lagann and I am a fan of both series
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but that was the First Season cast. Season 2 Cast Gurren Laggan's levels were far more inflated. Hence a Universal Mech that's larger than Galaxy's. Hint Hint Tengen Toppa Gurren Laggan.

So yes. Astragant easily destroys the Part 1 cast, but part 2. Not easily. In fact without that time manipulation skill they wouldn't be able to keep up with a mech that is a trillion times the speed of light dude. Yes time manipulation is an extremely hax power, but there are limitations to it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Fully possess CyBuster is nearly God-like.. Since he gains the power over cause & effect.. there is nothing they can do to him.

Granzon can open up a wormhole that connects inside the mecha to target the insides 

Astra has to ability to negate their existences completely out of the space-time cont


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 18, 2012)

> Fully possessed CyBuster gains control over this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure if he can control that, because I don't remember in SRW games something like that was mentioned, However if you mean the Akashic Buster it's a different story, the name is similar but the concept is little bit different, while it seems fantasy-like but again it causes a direct physical damage to the opponent which might not be useful against TTGL but maybe against SGGL. 

As for STTGL he is above Galaxy Buster, they were fighting and galaxies were being shattered casually (If it's the same robot fighting in the final episode) so he is certainly stronger than Neo Granzon, Cybuster, Astranagant, he is also FTL +

The only thing that might defeat TTGL is using Dis Astranagant's special technique "Ain Soph Aur" to return TTGL to nothingness (before he exists) and attacks with light infinitely. As for Neo Granzon & Cybuster they don't have the means to defeat this monster! While I personally like Neo Granzon at least few dozen times more tan TTGL but reality is cruel.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

How strong is Volkruss tho because Neo Granzon did use its powers

But Dis Astranagant is stated to possess near infinite energy I think and base off how the engine is which is powered by dead souls and is a confirmed Galaxy Buster I think

Fully possessed Cybuster gains control over Causation which is above anything shown in TTGL


----------



## Gomu (Apr 18, 2012)

DarkLordDragon said:


> I am not sure if he can control that, because I don't remember in SRW games something like that was mentioned, However if you mean the Akashic Buster it's a different story, the name is similar but the concept is little bit different, while it seems fantasy-like but again it causes a direct physical damage to the opponent which might not be useful against TTGL but maybe against SGGL.
> 
> As for STTGL he is above Galaxy Buster, they were fighting and galaxies were being shattered casually (If it's the same robot fighting in the final episode) so he is certainly stronger than Neo Granzon, Cybuster, Astranagant, he is also FTL +
> 
> The only thing that might defeat TTGL is using Dis Astranagant's special technique "Ain Soph Aur" to return TTGL to nothingness (before he exists) and attacks with light infinitely. As for Neo Granzon & Cybuster they don't have the means to defeat this monster! While I personally like Neo Granzon at least few dozen times more tan TTGL but reality is cruel.



STTGL is stronger than TTGL. It actually has TTGL connected inside of it and covers it in a jelly aura. Meaning it's an enhanced form.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is a good example of what a fully possessed CyBuster can do:

mostly

and access to the  Akashic records


this means he literally can rewrite the future if he choose too and make himself win


----------



## c35 (Apr 18, 2012)

Gurren Lagann is GAR.
Neo Granzon and Astranagant are COOL and stand on calm side.

But it's already obvious that Neo / Astra will crush TTGL.
To be honest there's nothing spectacular about TTGL's offensive power other than HIGH-SPIRITED and BIG. Very different from Neo Granzon's MASSIVE DESTRUCTION feel.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 18, 2012)

> How strong is Volkruss tho because Neo Granzon did use its powers
> 
> But Dis Astranagant is stated to possess near infinite energy I think and base off how the engine is which is powered by dead souls and is a confirmed Galaxy Buster I think
> 
> Fully possessed Cybuster gains control over Causation which is above anything shown in TTGL



Volruss is strong, very strong in fact but Neo Granzon did use its powers, but not all, in fact Neo Granzon can use two deadly techniques, the Black Hole (Which is not useful against STTGL) and the Degenerative Cannon (His strongest attack) with the last attack its confirmed that he can wipe out whole solar system, but not Galaxy. If you saw the last episode of TTGL you will realize that he got hit and because of the effect he was falling on galaxies destroying them.

As I said in my previous posts, the only chance they have against STTGL is Dis Astranagant because of his broken techniques. I mean returning you to a time before you exists is very nasty. 

As for Cybuster, if what you said is correct yeah he can defeat STTGL easily however the thing you are saying was never confirmed with Possessed Cybuster, at least to my modest knowledge about SRW. 



> STTGL is stronger than TTGL. It actually has TTGL connected inside of it and covers it in a jelly aura. Meaning it's an enhanced form.



Sorry I was referring to STTGL in my posts. 



> To be honest there's nothing spectacular about TTGL's offensive power other than HIGH-SPIRITED and BIG



It's big but if you saw the fight you will know they are capable of destroying galaxies casually, not only that but moving from one galaxi to another require FTL,let's face it, this guy is insane in terms of powers, but never cooler than Neo Granzon and the rest.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Remember Neo Granzon can open up wormholes and go through dimensions I think.. its possible for him to penetrate STTGL and attack from inside 

Dis Astra is a certain if they receive that 

and if I remember correctly it was stated by somebody and Shu even called a fully possessed Cybuster to be invincible


----------



## Gomu (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Remember Neo Granzon can open up wormholes and go through dimensions I think.. its possible for him to penetrate STTGL and attack from inside
> 
> Dis Astra is a certain if they receive that
> 
> and if I remember correctly it was stated by somebody and Shu even called a fully possessed Cybuster to be invincible



Byrd. Feats =/ Words unless the actual mangaka says they do. Or from said person we get an explanation of what makes that action tick. It's a variable statement.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Byrd. Feats =/ Words unless the actual mangaka says they do. Or from said person we get an explanation of what makes that action tick. It's a variable statement.



I can't exactly remember if he performed the feats or if it was stated.. but it is known that a fully possess Cybuster > both the others

Also it was stated that if both the others had fought.. the universe would be destroyed


----------



## Gomu (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I can't exactly remember if he performed the feats or if it was stated.. but it is known that a fully possess Cybuster > both the others
> 
> Also it was stated that if both the others had fought.. the universe would be destroyed



Possessed Cybuster has universal durability, and trillions time the speed of light speed? 

To the second statement. Yes but that was from two different robots however. When dividing up on how strong each individual robot is we need an actual DC for them both. It can't just be "they can destroy the universe, planet, etc). What we need is a solid calculation of their DC so we can understand how far they go against an opponent that is the actual element that they are going against.

Cybuster could probably beat STTGL. But a solid calc on the other two needs to be done.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Neo Granzon is a confirmed Solar System Buster.. thats the highest DC he has

Dis Astra is equal to him in terms of combat but Dis Astra seems to be more hax and has an engine that is run off of dead souls


----------



## Gomu (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Neo Granzon is a confirmed Solar System Buster.. thats the highest DC he has
> 
> Dis Astra is equal to him in terms of combat but Dis Astra seems to be more hax and has an engine that is run off of dead souls



Then Cy is the only one that has a chance to beat TTGL and STTGL.

They beat Galaxy.

Reasons why. TTGL and STTGL are far too fast for them to actually defeat, again this attributes to the sheer size of their mech. they can destroy the verse that their in just by crushing it probably.

Cybuster however is as equivalent to TTGL and STTGL as an opponent will get when it comes to this battle. If all its feats are correct than he should take the win due to its power.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

They can beat a vast amount of the verse except a couple of people..


----------



## Gomu (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> They can beat a vast amount of the verse except a couple of people..



Like I said. Except for a few mech verses namely Demonbane or Ideon for an ultimate example. This mech is one of the most powerful in terms of raw speed and destructive power. They throw around big bangs, stand on actual galaxies, etc.

I'm not saying that they are the strongest because their are quite a number of mechs stronger than TTGL or any mech in the SRW timeline or robot brandverses.

Possessed Fullpower Cybuster wins this.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah Demonbane and Xenogears are currently the top two.. Ideon is only universal though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGSt2FsJOdI[/YOUTUBE] 

He is a universal buster I think


----------



## Gomu (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah Ideon is only a universe buster. I meant in terms of going against STTGL.


----------



## aho (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yeah Demonbane and Xenogears are currently the top two.. Ideon is only universal though
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGSt2FsJOdI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He is a universal buster I think



firing a beam through multiple planets =/= universal buster

It's impressive, but far below what anti spirals has showed


about volckurz, it hasn't really showed any destructive feat besides firing a huge energy beam.  But it is nearly unkillable and always come back from dead

btw, Neo's design is damn awesome, dat ring on its back is just godly


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

aho said:


> firing a beam through multiple planets =/= universal buster
> 
> It's impressive, but far below what anti spirals has showed
> 
> ...



Dark Brain cannot be defeated until their are no more negative emotions around.. he also teleported the party to his own universe.

as he was trying to access the OG universe and set up a scheme that involves the uses of some of the more powerful engines in OG.


----------



## aho (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Dark Brain cannot be defeated until their are no more negative emotions around.. he also teleported the party to his own universe.
> 
> as he was trying to access the OG universe and set up a scheme that involves the uses of some of the more powerful engines in OG.



that only makes him an immortal being (rather similar to volckurlz), not an universe buster

but i do believe that one day he will come back as a main villain in another OG game, maybe we'll see his full power then (it was pointed out by shu that Dark Brain wasn't in its prime in OG Gaiden)


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

aho said:


> that only makes him an immortal being (rather similar to volckurlz), not an universe buster
> 
> but i do believe that one day he will come back as a main villain in another OG game, maybe we'll see his full power then (it was pointed out by shu that *Dark Brain wasn't in its prime in OG Gaiden*)



 probably due to the interaction with trying to get into the OG universe but one thing is for sure.. he is far above Solar System level

There is suppose to be a new OG game coming soon I think


----------



## aho (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> probably due to the interaction with trying to get into the OG universe but one thing is for sure.. *he is far above Solar System level*
> 
> There is suppose to be a new OG game coming soon I think



that's true

2nd OG was supposed to be out in September last year, but the delay kicked in


----------



## Gomu (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Dark Brain cannot be defeated until their are no more negative emotions around.. he also teleported the party to his own universe.
> 
> as he was trying to access the OG universe and set up a scheme that involves the uses of some of the more powerful engines in OG.



The anti spirals are also abstracts though dude. They also governed the universe until Team GL showed up.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 18, 2012)

I do not know who the other guys are but Gurren Lagann takes out the trash.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Gomu said:


> The anti spirals are also abstracts though dude. They also governed the universe until Team GL showed up.



They seem to be people from a higher dimension more so than an Abstract. In order to kill an Abstract.. you have to remove or destroy the concept such as Death, Evil, Pain.

example:  Giygas of Earthbound is a true abstract such as he is the concept of evil 



> *I do not know who the other guys are* but Gurren Lagann takes out the trash.



Yeah I can tell because of this comment


----------



## Gomu (Apr 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> They seem to be people from a higher dimension more so than an Abstract. In order to kill an Abstract.. you have to remove or destroy the concept such as Death, Evil, Pain.
> 
> example:  Giygas of Earthbound is a true abstract such as he is the concept of evil
> 
> ...



Hell they removed them with pure willpower actually. Simon did anyway while he was piloting his mech with his fianc? to finish them off.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Hell they removed them with pure willpower actually. Simon did anyway while he was piloting his mech with his fianc? to finish them off.



Yeah but they seem to be a previous higher lifeform.. remember how they killed themselves off to prevent the destruction of the universe..

Abstracts are concepts of the universe and its usually only one Abstract to the same concept if you get what I saying..


----------



## Ice (Apr 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yeah but they seem to be a previous higher lifeform.. remember how they killed themselves off to prevent the destruction of the universe..
> 
> Abstracts are concepts of the universe and its usually only one Abstract to the same concept if you get what I saying..



Well technically it's unclear if the Anti-Spirals are one consciousness or multiple. And they used technology to upgrade themselves to near-omni levels.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

They are far from near-omni though.. they seem to be beings from a higher dimension


----------



## Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> They are far from near-omni though.. they seem to be beings from a higher dimension



They can't be. They were originally Spirals like Simon till they sealed their evolution. The only reason they lost was due to the fact that Simon's Spiral Power broke the laws of physics(again) and killed them. Otherwise, they would have kept holding STTGL back till it lost.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll with SGGL. Pure will power got it out of the trap of thje anti-spirals that drained all the spiral energy around it. Drills in its fingers can pretty much tear reality (Link removed). It's FTL, got out of the anti-spirals BFR, shoots lasers (that can open portals, wormholes or whatever you want to call them. So it can hit anywhere, anytime). It previous form punched a hole in reality. 
The STTGL, well that one is just too much.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

Lightning Heaven said:


> They can't be. They were originally Spirals like Simon till they sealed their evolution. The only reason they lost was due to the fact that Simon's Spiral Power broke the laws of physics(again) and killed them. Otherwise, they would have kept holding STTGL back till it lost.



You know beings from a higher dimension a able to defy the nature of physics and in terms most of the time are universal in feats in dimensions lower than them...  



> I'll with SGGL. Pure will power got it out of the trap of thje anti-spirals that drained all the spiral energy around it. Drills in its fingers can pretty much tear reality (feat). It's FTL, got out of the anti-spirals BFR, shoots lasers (that can open portals, wormholes or whatever you want to call them. So it can hit anywhere, anytime). It previous form punched a hole in reality.
> The STTGL, well that one is just too much.



Dis Astra can erase it from time-space, can travel dimensions, 

and its not beating Fully possessed Cybuster.. one who can make itself win the fight


----------



## Ice (Apr 20, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You know beings from a higher dimension a able to defy the nature of physics and in terms most of the time are universal in feats in dimensions lower than them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really? But they did not come from a higher dimension. And what's the difference anyway?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

Lightning Heaven said:


> Oh really? But they did not come from a higher dimension. And what's the difference anyway?



If they were truly onmi. they wouldn't have to worry about the spiral nemesis or the universe being in danger... 

Being in a higher dimension would mean they are advance or evolve enough to govern lower dimensions.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> If they were truly onmi. they wouldn't have to worry about the spiral nemesis or the universe being in danger...
> 
> Being in a higher dimension would mean they are advance or evolve enough to govern lower dimensions.



That's not entirely true. What they were more worried about was the factors of what could happen when you gave life forms that much power. By using spiral energy to its highest level you essentially become god-like. You can warp reality and make near anything possible. Hell, Simon could of summoned back everyone that died in the war, he could of brought back his wife, Kamina, and Kitan with a snap of his spiral power because of his mastery. He chose not to stating that "the dead should be left dead".

So yes. The Anti-Spiral had all the makings of being god's and knew all too well the potential of Spiral Power within living organisms.


----------

